# odd prototype



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

anybody know what this is? 
http://www.girr.org/temp/Box2-012_Electric_Locomotive-wm.jpg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like a three-phase AC driven vehicle to me. 

I have NO idea at all where it might be, though, apart from the fact that it is NOT the USA - it has buffers... 

From the clothes I hazard a guess at Norway or Sweden? 

Is this a test? 

tac


----------



## fmj (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks German to me. The logo S H must be Halske Siemens. 
Regards Finn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I got this photo via an email. The sender wanted to know what it was. I got the 3 phase part right.... 

more photos at his site, http://www.historicphotos.ca/ 

- gws


----------



## fmj (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a Siemens Halske test loco. Testet in Berlin 1903. Speed around 200km/h. 
Regards Finn.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you just imagine the wiring issues with this scheme!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

It hurts just to think about them.


----------

